# Entwurf neuer Garten



## Frank (7. Nov. 2004)

Hi @ all,

diverse Male habe ich in den Beiträgen schon geschrieben, das ich vorhabe nächstes Jahr meinen Garten neu zu gestalten.

Ich habe mich jetzt einige Wochen mit der gestalterischen Planung auseinandergesetzt und hoffe ein gutes Konzept gefunden zu haben. Aber, da ich ja möglichst Fehler vermeiden möchte, bitte ich euch, mir eventuelle Planungsfehler, soweit diese aus der Skizze hervorgehen, aufzuzeigen. 

Ich habe zwei Entwürfe angefertigt. Leider werden diese in der verkleinerten Darstellung nicht so detailgetreu wiedergegeben, wie ich es wünschte. Trotzdem hoffe ich, das man alles wesentliche daraus ersehen kann. Beim betrachten der Bilder sollte ich noch erwähnen, das die rechte Seite des Bildes, der südlichen Seite der Himmelsrichtung entspricht. Die Bepflanzung ist natürlich frei meiner Phantasie entsprungen und nicht maßgeblich. Mich interessiert nur, ob die Kontur grundsätzlich durchführbar ist, oder grundlegende Änderungen überdacht werden müssen.

Über zahlreiche Anworten von euch würde ich mich sehr freuen.

MfG
Frank


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Frank,

das einzigste was ich sehen kann ist, das mir KOnzept 2 vom Wasservolumen mehr zusagt. Und vor allen Dingen sehr schön in die Gartenanlage integriert ... warum nicht noch den anderen Teil des Garten "missbrauchen" ? Musste auch weniger Rasen mähen   

Mehr kann ich leider auf Anhieb ned erkennen.


----------



## StefanS (7. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Frank,

reine Geschmacksfrage, aber. Alle Linien ausser dem Teich wären mir VIEL zu gerade. Die gleichförmige Hecke erinnert mich etwas an Orgelpfeifen. Sie ist eher trist und macht das Ganze zu einer Art Schuhkarton.  Ich finde, ein Garten lebt auch von unterschiedlichen Höhen, die man ggf. künstlich anlegen muss. 

Vor allem aber: Der Garten hat keine einzige "versteckte Ecke". Man kann alles, aber auch wirklich alles von jeder Stelle auch einsehen.  Du hättest Platz für einen viel interessanteren Garten.

Und natürlich kann ich Tommi nur beipflichten: Geplant scheint eher die Gartenhälfte, auf der das Haus steht - der Rest scheint eher "vervollständigt". 

Die Darstellungen belegen aus meiner Sicht mal wieder, dass kein einziger 3D Gartenplaner etwas taugt. Warum nicht besser in der Draufsicht und im Profil "klassisch" planen, z.B. mit Designer oder CorelDraw ?

Nicht, dass ich Dir jetzt meinen (zudem noch undertigen) Garten aufschwätzen will: Nur um zu verdeutlichen, was ich meine. Der Pool mirt seinen geraden Kanten war leider schon da. Wenigsten liegt er etwas erhöht (das verhinderte allerdings den Umbau in einen Schwimmteich). Vor dem Haus gibt es das alles (mit dem Teich) noch einmal. Die Übel-Thuja-Hecke ist übrigens vom Nachbarn und nicht ausrottbar. Die Fotos wurden heute aufgenommen.

Bitte nicht übel nehmen - aber Du hast nach Meinungen gefragt.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## gabi (7. Nov. 2004)

hi frschl,

ich gehe mal davon aus das die Hecke nicht so geplant ist. Wäre eine Katastrophe.

Steht das Gartenhaus schon? Ansonsten sollte ein Gartenhaus möglichst wenig Schatten werfen. Im Schatten wächst nämlich krass gesagt nichts.
Gleiches gilt für die Hecke.


----------



## Todde (7. Nov. 2004)

Hi frschl,
wie Du vielleicht weißt, bin ich auch gerade in der Planungsphase meines zukünftigen Teiches.
 Dabei habe ich gelernt, daß der Standort für den Teich so gewählt werden sollte, daß er aus zwei unterschiedlichen Blickrichtungen (möglichst rechtwinklig zueinander) betrachtet werden kann und somit auch unterschiedliche Wirkungen beim Beobachter hervorrruft. Ich will damit sagen und das geht in Richtung Stefans Anmerkung, dein Garten ist zu übersichtlich. Versuche den Teich in seiner Größe und Form so zu gestalten , daß Du vielleicht zwei Sitzmöglichkeiten schaffst (z.B. Veranda deines Gartenhäuschens und in eine etwas abgelegenen Ecke deines Gartens eine weitere), damit der Teich und der Garten jeweils andere Eindrücke bei Dir oder bei dem Besucher hervorrufen.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Todde


----------



## Rana (8. Nov. 2004)

Hallo frschl, 
warum bleibt da noch Rasenfläche über? Keine Angst vor großen Teichen!
Lass die Brücke weg. Es ist zwar praktisch kurze Wege zu haben - aber 
sie verdeckt den Blick auf den Teich. Optimal ist der Blick von dem Sitzplatz
auf eine möglichst lange Wasserfläche, die am Ende noch mit einer Schilfzone
abgeschlossen ist. Vom Haus und auch von der Sitzecke schaust Du auf die
Brücke.
Übrigens sahen meine ersten Planungen ähnlich aus. Diese entstanden jedoch
nicht am Rechner sondern einfach mit Bleistift auf Millimeterpapier. Bei jedem
neuen Plan wurde ein Baum geopfert und die Rasenfläche verkleinert -bis 
keine Rasenfläche mehr übrig blieb und aus dem kleinen Gartenteich wurde
ein großer,  in dem man auch schwimmen kann  
Übrigens, besorg Dir mal den Teichplaner von naturagart - für die 
Ideensammlung in der Planungsphase sehr hilfreich.

Alles Gute für die weitere Planung!
Rana


----------



## StefanS (8. Nov. 2004)

Hallo frschl,

der Vorschlag von Rana ist wirklich gut. Richtig ist vor allem der Hinweis, dass die lange Achse des Teiches vom Sitzplatz weg zeigen sollte. Vom Sitzplatz aus sollte man Einblick in den Teich haben (niedrige Pflanzen, sehr schmale Flachwasserzone), aber nicht vollständig. Ein Teich wirkt um so interessanter, je weniger man von einer beliebigen Stelle aus den gesamten Teich überblicken kann. Verborgene Buchten (auch wenn sie nur durch hohe Pflanzen verborgen werden), zu denen man hinlaufen muss, um sie einzusehen, machen einen Teich geheimnisvoller und damit interessanter.

Es hilft schon enorm, wenn man einen massstäblichen Grundriss des Gartens mit unveränderlichen Punkten (Grundstücksgrenzen, Haus, Einfahrt, alte Bäume, Brunnen usw.) und einer Angabe der Höhen und Tiefen auf dem Rechner erstellt. Auf den Ausdrucken dieses Grundrisses kann man dann beliebig kreativ tätig werden.

Ein absechslungsreiches Gelände erhält man z.B. durch (leichte, damit es mit dem Rasenmäher noch klappt) Erhebungen und Senken, Hochbeete, vertiefte Sitzplätze, Trockenmauern, in der Höhe abwechslungsreiche Bepflanzung, Pergolen/Pavillons/Sitz-/Grillplätze. Grössere Rasenflächen sind dann sinnvoll, wenn sie einem bestimmten Zweck (z.B. als Spielfeld) dienen - ansonsten wirken solche monokulturellen Flächen eher trist.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Frank (8. Nov. 2004)

Hallo, tach und servus,

uff, mit so einer Resonanz hatte ich ja nun doch ned gerechnet, aber das muss ich wohl in so einem tollen Forum.    

Tja, und jetzt weiß ich gar nicht so richtig wo ich überhaupt anfangen soll.   

Hmm, also ich versuchs als erstes mal mit der erklärung meiner Skizze. Dieses Ding ist eigentlich mehr durch eine Spielerei im Corel Draw enstanden. Erst habe ich angefangen "nur" eine Draufsicht zu entwerfen. Dann habe ich mich allerdings so da reingesteigert, das ich paralell dazu noch eine isometrische Ansicht hinzaubern wollte. (Unter der Draufsicht alleine konnte meine Frau sich nicht so recht etwas vorstellen.) Leider habe ich mich dann, wir mir jetzt scheint, doch etwas zu tief da hineingesteigert. Zugleich habe ich meine Draufsicht wohl vernachlässigt, was bedeutet, das sie zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt noch nicht fertig ist.

Ich geb ja zu, das mit der jetztigen Skizze ist schon sehr kitschig, wenn ich sie jetzt so im nachhinein betrachte.    Allerdings muss ich auch sagen, das ich zu Anfang ein weing stolz auf mich war. Schließlich steckt da Tage-, bzw. Abendelange Arbeit drin. Aber egal, ich werde mich wohl doch eher wieder an die Draufsicht machen. Ich werde diese dann zu gegebender Zeit mit gewissen Änderungen nachreichen.

Und nun mal zum wesentlichen. Es sind sehr viele verschieden Anregungen von euch gekommen, für die ich natürlich sehr dankbar bin. Natürlich sind nicht alle Dinge, wie sie in der Zeichnung dargestellt erscheinen, auch wirklich so geplant. Z. B. die Hecke, die aussieht als wäre sie aus einer Weihnachtsbaumschule entlaufen. (Zitat Kwoddel   )

Nun ist die Situation hier aber leider so, das wir in einem Mehrfamilienhaus wohnen. Und zu jeder Wohnpartei gehört ein kleiner Garten. Das bedeutet, das ich in der Größe sehr beschränkt bin. Auf der Skizze mag der Garten größer erscheinen als er in der realität ist. Die Abmaße betragen lediglich ca. 15 m in der Länge und 10 m in der Breite. Direkt rechts und links daneben befinden sich die Gärten unser mehr oder weniger geliebten Nachbarn. Und diese weniger geliebten Nachbarn stellen somit schon das nächste Problem dar: Rings um unseren Garten möchte ich einen Sichtschutz haben, damit man uns nicht andauernd "auf den Teller" schauen kann. (Das ist nämlich deren Lieblingsbeschäftigung.) Ich bin da schon mehrere Möglichkeiten durchgegangen. Von einer Steinmauer (sieht absolut unmöglich aus, und viel zu teuer), über Holzpergolen (sieht dann wirklich wie ein Schuhkarton aus) bis hin zur jetzigen Hecke. Es gibt bestimmt einige Ansätze bei der "Heckenkonstruktion" die nochmal überdacht werden können und müssen. Aber ich denke mit einer Hecke habe ich die natürlichste Abgrenzung zu den Nachbarn gefunden. 

Und nun zum Teich. Er ist ja unbestritten, sofern vorhanden, die Visitenkarte eines jeden Gartens. Natürlich möchte auch ich ihn so groß wie irgendwie möglich anlegen. Nur: Wie groß *darf* dieser werden, ohne das ich mit irgendwelchen Konsequenzen rechnen muss. Ich möchte nämlich nicht tausende von Euronen in die neugestaltung stecken, um nachher wieder alles "reformen" zu müssen. (Vielleicht kennen sich ein paar User ja mit rechtlichen Dingen aus und könnten auch etwas zu diesem Thema beitragen. Nur sollte man dann evtl. ein neues Thema aufmachen, weil ich befürchte, das es hier sonst zu unübersichtlich werden könnte.

Ich möchte genauso wie ihr versteckte Ecken, einen Grillplatz und sonstige findige Sachen um mein elemtares Segment in meinem neuen Garten einbringen. Aber ich befürchte, um das alles auf der doch sehr begrenzten Fläche unterzubringen, müsste ich schon eine 2. Etage eröffnen.    

Als nächstes werde ich jetzt also erstmal meine Draufsicht verfeinern, und sie, sobald fertiggestellt hier einstellen. Auch ein Originalfoto vom jetzigen Zustand, mit der Situation der angrenzenden Gärten wird dann folgen. 

Sollte jetzt schon jemandem aufgefallen sein, das ich in meinem Denken immer noch zu beschränkt bin, immer aufzeigen und hallo Veto rufen. Denn ich denke, wenn man so wie ich vor dem eigenen Garten steht, ist man irgendwie zu beschränkt im sehen der verschiedenen Möglichkeiten, die sich einem eigentlich bieten.

@ Stefan,

selbstverständlich bin ich für jedwege Kritik offen. Nur die Wortwahl sollte nicht so sein, wie einige Mitglieder meinen oder meinten sie hier einführen zu müssen. Da hoffe ich, das unser Admin und unsere Mods weiterhin konsequent aufzeigen, wo der "Hase herläuft".   

Dankeschön für eure bisherigen Antworten und immer weiter so
Frank


----------



## StefanS (9. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Frank,

zunächst einmal sei versichert, dass ich speziell Dich nicht kränken wollte, sondern wenn möglich ein paar Vorschläge beisteuern will (von denen ich selbstverständlich nicht erwarte, dass Du sie nun alle umsetzt). Meine Anerkennung nun auch zur Zeichnung - ich hatte wirklich erwartet, dass sie von einem der 3D Gartenplaner stammt, die ich aus eigener Erfahrung für wenig brauchbar halte.  Wenn Du das alles selbst in Corel erstellt hast - alle Achtung.

Tatsächlich sieht aber Dein Garten in der Zeichnung viel grösser aus, als er es wirklich nach den Abmassen ist. Dann verstehe ich auch wieder die Planung der Hecke. Nur: Ist Dir nicht genauso mit gezielt gesetzten, unterschiedlich hohen Pflanzen geholfen ?

Aus meiner Erinnerung unterliegst Du bei den in Betracht kommenden Teichgrössen keiner Beschränkung - ich meine, das Limit, ab dem eine Baugenehmigung erforderlich ist, lag in den meisten Ländern (ist Ländersache) bei 100 m².  Ich hoffe aber, dass da ander mehr wissen - notfalls bei der Unteren Wasserbehörde nachfragen.

Vielleicht wirklich eine Idee: Auch kleinere Gärten lassen sich in der Tiefe schön staffeln und themenartig aufgliedern.  Vielleicht den Garten in 6 Felder aufteilen (eines ist vom Haus belegt) und auch optisch voneinander trennen. Ein Garten ist dann schön, wenn es etwas zu "entdecken" gibt. Das am wenigsten wichtige dabei ist für mch die Rasenfläche (wobei kleine Kinder oder eine entsprechende Planung nun wieder für den voll einsehbaren Garten mit Rasen - und ohne Teich - sprechen).

Gerade denke ich mir, wie viel Spass es machen müsste, zusammenzuhocken und die verschiedenen Ideen durchzukauen...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Hercules (9. Nov. 2004)

Hallo, du darft bis 100³ ohne genemigung bauen!!

Gruß Hercules


----------



## StefanS (9. Nov. 2004)

Also Kubik, nicht Quadrat - obwohl das hier ja keine Rolle spielt.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Frank (12. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

jaja, so ist das mit Skizzen. Leider kann man die Größenverhältnisse ohne irgendwelche Maßbezugspunkte sehr schlecht einschätzen. Beim nächsten Entwurf, werde ich mal Länge und Breite mit einbringen.

Dein Vorschlag, den Garten, in z. B. mehrere Zonen zu unterteilen gefällt mir übrigens sehr gut. Bei meiner Grösse werden diese Zonen zwar etwas kleiner ausfallen, aber wir werden mal schauen, was sich daraus machen lässt. Allerdings schätze ich, das das mit den künstlichen Höhen bei mir ein Problem wird, weil ich denke das es bei der doch eher geringen Gesamtfläche nachher zu künstlich wirkt. Ich habe allerdings vor evtl. einen Bachlauf mit einzuplanen. Da ich diesen aber nicht über eine längere Strecke fließen lassen kann, schwebt mir ein Projekt mit mehreren Staubecken und Wasserfällen vor. Mal schauen, ob sich das alles auf dem mir zur Verfügung stehenden Raum verwirklichen läst. 

So, und alles weitere werde ich erläutern, wenn ich meinen überarbeiteten Entwurf eingestellt habe. Kann noch nicht versprechen, das es dieses WE klappt, aber ich versuche mein möglichstes.

@ Hercules

danke für die Auskunft, über die Größe. Ich nehme an, du bist dir derer sehr sicher, das ich mich anderweitig nicht mehr "schlau" machen muss. Bei unseren "freundlichen" Nachbarn, wäre es nämlich ned so gut, irgendwelchen "Regeln" nicht einzuhalten.

MfG
Franl


----------



## Hercules (12. Nov. 2004)

Ja .ich bin mir sicher!

Gruß Hercules


----------



## Silke (12. Nov. 2004)

hallo,
ich wäre mir da nicht so sicher.
es ist doch von bundesland zu bundesland verschieden geregelt.
guck doch mal in eurer aktuellen landesbauordnung nach. da müsste es zu finden sein.


----------



## Frank (12. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Silke,

danke für deinen Hinweis, ich werde dort vorsichtshalber, nochmal nachschauen.

MfG
Frank


----------



## Frank (12. Nov. 2004)

Hallo nochmal,

wollte eigentlich die Draufsicht hochladen, geht aba irgendwie ned.   

Kann also noch etwas dauern, muss erst rauskriegen wieso des jetzt wieder nicht funzt. 

MfG
Frank


----------



## StefanS (12. Nov. 2004)

frschl schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings schätze ich, das das mit den künstlichen Höhen bei mir ein Problem wird, weil ich denke das es bei der doch eher geringen Gesamtfläche nachher zu künstlich wirkt.



Hallo Frank,

ich meinte auch keine 1 Meter hohen "Berge", sondern vielleicht 20 bis 30 cm auf einer solchen Fläche. Wenn Dir das gar nicht zusagt, denke vielleicht einmal über ein Hochbeet nach oder eine in das Erdreich eingelassene (ja, 90 cm tief mit Trockenmauer ringsherum) Sitzecke.

Übrigens: Kleinere Gärten anzulegen ist noch viel anspruchsvoller als grosse - grosse kann jeder. Es ist eben das Problem, die kleine Fläche sinnvoll zu stückeln.

Ich habe lange überlegt und probiert: Irgendwie muss man Spannung in den Garten bringen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Frank (13. Nov. 2004)

Hi wieder,

erneuter versuch, scheint zu klappen. Beschreibung folgt im nächsten Beitrag.

MfG
Frank


----------



## Frank (13. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Stefan und natürlich auch alle anderen,

 hab mir schon gedacht, das du keine "Berge" meinst. Ein paar Erhöhungen werde ich auf alle Fälle haben, wegen des Teichaushubs. Aber ich denke, das ich trotzdem noch einiges abfahren lassen muss, weil ich sonst wohl doch noch eine Ausstellung über die Alpen in Miniaturformat eröffnen kann   

Und mit der Aussage, das kleine Gärten schwerer zu planen sind wie große, liegst du Goldrichtig. In großen Gärten kann man ohne weiteres irgendwo versteckte Ecken einbringen. Bei einem kleinen ist das nicht so leicht.

So, nun mal zur Beschreibung:

Ich fang mal bei dem an, was nicht verändert werden kann: Das ist das rot umrandete Rechteck. Dieses beinhaltet einen Weg, und ein Beet, das an das Haus grenzt. Der Weg muss für alle anderen Hausbewohner zugänglich bleiben, da die z. T. nur über diesen Weg ihren Garten betreten können.

Zur Hecke: 

Wie ihr seht, bin ich von meiner Hecke noch nicht ganz oder besser noch gar nicht weg. Der Grund, den ich hier anfügen möchte: Eine Hecke kann ich ziemlich schmal halten, um mir dadurch mehr Fläche für meinen restlichen Garten zu erhalten. Andere Pflanzen verwenden? ... Hmmm, ja, grundsätzlich schon möglich, nur was wächst so dicht und kann man so beschneiden wie, eben eine Hecke? Außerdem darf nichts, wirklich nichts auf die anderen Grundstücke rüberwachsen. Gibt sofort Ärger! Und weil unsere Nachbarn hier z. T. so freundlich sind, möchte ich auch einen Sichtschutz zu allen Seiten. Aber ich werde nochmal was mit Hecke/Holzkombination ausprobieren. Mal sehen wie das wirkt. 

Und nun zum Hauptsächliche, dem Teich:

er ist jetzt schon um einiges größer geworden, leider ist jetzt aber immer noch ein wenig Rasen übriggeblieben. Ich traue mich einfach nicht ihn ganz zu entfernen, obwohl diese kleine Fläche schon fast lächerlich ist. Aber wenn ich den Teich noch größer anlege, denke ich wirkt er nicht mehr. Ich habe versucht, nach Stefans Vorschlag 6 Themenbereiche zu schaffen, was auf einer so kleinen Fläche nicht einfach ist. Jetzt sind die 6 Bereiche allerdings nicht zwingend vorgegeben, sodass ich sie evtl. noch in der Größe ändern kann.  Der Teich soll dabei in vier Bereiche übergreifen.

Auf der rechten Seite kurz unterhalb der Gartenhütte schwebt mir ein Bachlauf mit mehreren Wasserbecken vor, die von kleinen Wasserfällen gespeist werden. Ich glaub ein längerer Bachlauf wird aufgrund der Größe nicht wirken und ich wüßte im Moment auch nicht wie ich ihn dann anlegen sollte. 

Die Brücke möchte ich ebenfalls erhalten, weil ich über diese die Hauptzugangsmöglichkeit zur Hütte schaffen möchte. Trittsteine würden mir wieder zuviel Wassertiefe nehmen, die ich aber erhalten möchte. 

Die Terrasse:

Ich nehme an, viele werden sagen: Für den Garten viel zu groß. Doch warum nicht, beim Teich sagen wir ja auch: Nicht kleckern, sondern klotzen. Der Vorteil für mich darin liegt, das man sie besser ausschmücken kann und immer wieder mit geringem Zeitaufwand verändern. Dieses wäre weder mit einem angelegten Beet, noch mit einer größeren Wasserfläche ohne weiteres auf die schnelle zu bewältigen. 

Die Gartenhütte ist hauptsächlich zur Unterbringung der benötigten Technik gedacht. Je nach Kosten, die auf mich zukommen, plane ich diese evtl. im Winter bei Bedarf zu beheizen, um Filter oder sonstiges soweit es geht durchlaufen lassen zu können.  Ein kleiner Sitzplatz ist auch dort vorgesehen, mit Steg, der auf die Wasseroberfläche reicht.

Jaaa, und ich denke das meine Teichgröße jetzt ausreichend ist, da er sich, wenn er denn mal fertig ist, auf einer Fläche von ca. 40 m² erstreckt. Ich denke, das ist schon eine ordentliche Größe für meinen Garten. 

Und nun bin ich mal wieder sehr gespannt auf eure Kritik und weitere Anregungen. 

MfG
Frank


----------



## StefanS (20. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Frank,

habe in einem riesigen Papierstapel gerade einen Plan gefunden, den ich wohl 2001 erstellt haben muss. Ausgedruckt ist alles, was unveränderlich ist - der Rest wurde hineingemalt. Alles sehr grob, ganz klar. Heute aber, drei Jahre später, muss ich sagen: Ich bin zwar immer noch nicht fertig, es ist aber mit ein paar Abweicheungen alles so geworden, wie es damals schon geplant war. 

Ich halte deshalb so eine Draufsicht für die günstigste Planungsunterlage - jedenfalls so lange, bis es gute (dann aber vermutlich sauteure) Gartenplaner gibt.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Frank (15. Feb. 2005)

Hallo an alle, und ganz besonders StefanS,

 habe leider lange nix mehr von mir hören lassen. Bin jetzt schon seit Ende Nov. in Spanien auf Montage. Wahrscheinlich aber jetzt noch eine Woche und dann wieder hier. Aus diesem Grund, sind alle meine Tätigkeiten, Planungen usw. hier zu Hause auf dem Punkt Null angelangt.

Ich hoffe, das wenn ich wieder hier bin, ich alles so nach und nach wieder aufnehmen kann.

Nur die Sache mit der Teichplanung muss ich wohl erst noch zurückschieben, bzw. ganz aufgeben, da sich das Verhältnis zu unseren "lieben" Nachbarn nicht gerade gebessert hat. Das tut mir auch für all diejenigen Leid, die so fleißig geantwortet haben.

Aber jetzt ist erstmal Hausplanung statt Teichplanung angesagt, ... und wenn das steht, ja dann ...

Nochmals vielen Dank und bis denne
Frank


----------

